# Have you ever been mostly asleep and played an instrument?



## Kosdu (Feb 23, 2013)

Um.. so yeah... I just watched a trippy movie and decided to play electric guitar in A Minor with reverb. I was super spaced out and daydreaming, trippy stuff.

I think it sounded pretty cool, like super trippy.


So I went to my computer, decided to try to replicate it (couldn't get it nearly as good) by recording it. 
I played for what I thought was just 1 minute, turns out it was almost eight.






Anyone else ever do this, accidently or otherwise? Did it sound good?


----------



## Demensa (Feb 24, 2013)

Most of the time when I play guitar it tends to bring me back to a relatively neutral state of mind.  In any case it doesn't tend to affect my composition skills or the style in which I compose.
If I'm really tired, my playing will obviously be full of mistakes.  That being said, I get musical ideas all of the time and sometimes this happens after I watch something really profound or emotionally powerful.

About the playing for 8 minutes when you thought it was one, I do this all the time. I'll play for what I feel is 5 minutes and it will turn out to be 25.


----------

